

In the name of security, German NSA committee may turn to typewriters - dan_bk
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/07/in-the-name-of-security-german-nsa-committee-may-turn-to-typewriters/

======
dan_bk
...while the rest of society keeps making itself more transparent every day.

